# Gary's shopping in duty-free



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

I wonder if he went through the "Nothing to declare" exit?! :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I shouldn't laugh, I really shouldn't... :lol: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Rumour has it he is looking to buy another boat to live on (10 years ago he owned a boat moored in Gosport). That way he can get closer to the buoys :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

I hear he's just been re-arrested......................police found class A drugs in his kitchen, class B drugs in his hall, and Class C6 in his bedroom..........................


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

old ones are tne best


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> old ones are tne best


Thats not what Gary thinks :wink: :lol:


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > old ones are tne best
> ...


----------



## JesTTer (Mar 25, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------

